# For crocheters. Just found this and LOVE it!



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

This replaces the chain three at the start of a new double crochet row.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LxYpo-tyi8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> This replaces the chain three at the start of a new double crochet row.


I am grateful that a friend tipped me off about ignoring the chain 3 turn direction for double crochet. She said just do a chan 2 and you won't get that wavy edge along your work. She was right and it's just such a simple change.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Wonderful tip. Thank you. Looks so much better than chaining 3!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That is really great! :thumbup: I always hated the looks of just chaining 3 at the beginning of a new row. I'll definitely have to remember that one. You could use the same technique for the triple crochet, too.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:thumbup: can't wait to try that, looks great, the chain three never really looks right! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks great!!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I was so impressed with the difference it makes I had to share it.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous idea!!! And just when you think nothing new could come to crochet, something great comes along!!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Great tip, I always have a large loop which I have to pull tighter, now I wont have to.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

This is great. I think this will also be way easier and neater to crochet into at the end of the row than the top of the turning chain. Can't wait to try it out! 
However I would caution you to be sure that the chain 3 is intended to replace the DC and not be in addition to it. Knowing this is called the crochet "master rule"; if the turning chain counts as the first stich, then you will crochet into it at the end of the next row - and if not then not!. The most frequent mistake crocheters make is getting off count in a row. A good pattern will tell you whether to count it or not


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Very good point, martyr. Thank you for posting it. I just crocheted a pattern last night that wasn't clear. The stitch count was wrong until I finally figured it out. You had to do the chain three then crochet into the stitch that came out of too in order to get the stitches to match up at the end of row count.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice looking. I will be making this change with my crochet, thanks.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is great. So much neater.


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

That was great. I've been crocheting for many years and often do something different in joining and starts, but this just beats all on that first 3 chain/dc. Thank You so very much. Love, Love


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting. 
I was just trying to remember this technique the other day.


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! This looks great,


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! That's great! Thanks!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you so much I always hate the way that looked and used a ch 2 instead of a ch 3 but this is brilliant!


----------



## happens (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonderful substitute! Thanks for posting it.
Roberta


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

That is definitely going into the memory banks! Thank you.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing. I hate the way the chain 3 looks. Now I'll have to start a new project just to try it. Thanks


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes.I go to you tube for explanations for anything thing I need in crochet , knitting cake decorating,tattg,plastic canvas etc.Also ehow wee.Thank God for them.You can learn just about any craft from any one of these places.Thank you for telling others..


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you, etc. etc. etc. Wish I had seen this several days ago on a doily I'm working on. Oh Well, gonna try it out immediately.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

gordon000 said:


> Wish I had seen this several days ago on a doily I'm working on.


I wish that *I* had seen it about 3 weeks ago when I started on a baby afghan. I have never liked the look of the chain three for the DC & it isn't always easy to work into it on the next round.
Thank you so much for sharing this. It will definitely be incorporated into my future projects.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I starting working this on my "in progress doily" size 20 thread - Incredible...!!! 
It takes a bit of getting used to with small thread, but SO much better than chaining. I will never go back.

And, I certainly am an avid user of YouTube, but sometimes you don't always know what you need until someone points it out. Thanks again for your post. 
Jean



gordon000 said:


> Thank you, Thank you, etc. etc. etc. Wish I had seen this several days ago on a doily I'm working on. Oh Well, gonna try it out immediately.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful beginning. Sure beats the chain three which I never did like because it never looked right. 
Thanks!!


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for this link. That looks so much better than chain 3 at the beginning.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

This makes a very neat edge. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

